# What happened to the Shiloh shepherds?



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yesterday, I read some threads about a woman who saw her husband get killed in a plane crash and wanted all her dogs euthanized very shortly afterwards. The story really haunted me and I wanted to see if anyone was able to take them in, but the thread is gone. Anyone know what happened to these dogs?


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh thank goodness for your post....I'm searching everywhere for them now and was starting to think I was just dreaming, or loosing it.... I know I saw them here??? I even posted on one but its not showing up under my posts??


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

The posts were deleted as the Shilohs are another breed-like posting Malinois or Dutch Shepherds-not PB GSDs. 

But information on Shiloh rescue was given and received by the OP shelbys mom by the time they were deleted and the website of the breeder in Franklin, NC was listed in the posts.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

If anyone needs the info...they can email me. 

[email protected]


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I see. I didn't realize that shiloh shepherds were considered another breed. Thanks for the clarification, Jean.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mary Ann...I just forwarded you an email from David to me.

Jean...couldn't the thread have been posted under General or Chat instead of being deleted completely?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Oh...it's interesting. Breed founder website: http://www.shilohshepherds.org/

Wiki page-a little easier to read: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shiloh_Shepherd_Dog

Jax-no, then people like me and I am betting that would include most of us, who have no threshold at all for any dog in need--would be doing that all the time. So a line has to be drawn. Otherwise this board would be full of Chow mix postings!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

and lab mixes...don't forget the lab mixes!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Thank you guys for understanding, it isn't that we enjoy not allowing mixes to be posted especially when there is a tragedy, but we have to abide by the board rules. Some days it just isn't easy.

Val


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Jean and Val for letting us know...this week does seems to be particularly hard.


----------

